# Gun advice



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

I am looking for a rifle that my wife and duaghter can both use to go hunting. I have been looking at the 243, 270, and 7mm 08. I have never fired any of these guns before and not sure about the recoil. My wife is about 5ft 5 and duaghter is 10 years old and about 4ft 5. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

7mm-08 would be my first choice followed by 243


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Youth model in either 243 or 7mm 08 would probably be perfect for both.


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking but the wife found a nice looking 270 she wants but I am thinking it might be to much.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

my better half is 5'3 and 125, she handles a 270 very well. My buddie's 12 year old boy has slayed a bunch of deer with it this season. It may be a little hot for your daughter, but she will grow into it. I would start her out on a 22lr. so she can learn basic weapons handleing.

TRP


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

If you go 270 you can get reduced recoil factory loads from Remington.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! I started my duaghter off a couple of years ago with a Daisy BB gun then moved her up to a Pellet rifle and just bought a cheap 22 long rifle so the next step would be a hunting rifle. They both want to go hunting and neither one of them have ever been. They both just completed the hunter safety course. I just hope they will enjoy it as much as I do. If so then I will be buying both of them thier own rifle.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Boo Boo said:


> Thanks guys! I started my duaghter off a couple of years ago with a Daisy BB gun then moved her up to a Pellet rifle and just bought a cheap 22 long rifle so the next step would be a hunting rifle. They both want to go hunting and neither one of them have ever been. They both just completed the hunter safety course. I just hope they will enjoy it as much as I do. If so then I will be buying both of them thier own rifle.


Kinda the same story here, wife and daughter both started with smaller caliber rifles too. They both shoot my AR15 and 10-22 very well, I purchased them a 243 over the summer. Mike's had a Mossberg Terk ( youth model) bolt action with a scope for $299. It comes with several sets of padding for the butt stock. Its not as heavy as the single shot 243's that I looked at. The only con so far has been the 11 pound trigger pull, had some trigger work done and now it's just under 4 pounds.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure about the 08 but the 243 in most rifles doesn't kick much at all..as little as your daughter is, you might step up to a 410 next before a rifle. I know little girls can be squeamish and get discouraged easily if they aren't ready for some recoil..then again, ive seen them be tougher than boys too


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Boo Boo, I bought two 7mm-08's for my kids, (marlin X7Y series) and I think it kicks, but then again that may just be that marlin. Unless they will be hunting Griz, the 243 is your answer. The ballistics are great and fairly cheap to shoot. If I had to do it all over again I would get my kids the 243 in the youth model.
Good luck...


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd offer you to shoot all my rifles....but I'm not a rifle guy, so I can't give any advice, but Maybe you can meet some of the PFF members at the range next time they go with their guns and try a variety.
I always find it so strange how difficult it is to test drive guns around these parts...is it a liability thing? a profit thing? I think the only FFL's that offer gun rentals are shotguns at Styx River? Am I wrong? Is the demand not enough?
It simply must not be profitable..when all the factors are considered.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd go with the .243. Plenty of gun for any white tail deer. They're easy to shoot and generally hard to find one that's not accurate. Hornady makes a 80gr GMX load that is a solid copper bullet with a soft, scored nose. This bullet mushrooms easily and still penetrates far enough to easily exit the animal even at ranges over 200yds. It also produces a bit less recoil than the already mild shooting 100gr loads.

7-08 only produces slighly less recoil than a 308 shooting 150s... not near as "soft" shooting as many people claim. Recoil out of a 270 with 130gr bullets is only slightly less than a 30-06 shooting 150s.

If you go with either the 7-08 or 270 DO NOT try to find the lightest rifle around... more weight = less felt recoil. They're not going to be carrying it very far anyway...

the next very important item is the trigger... a heavy gritty trigger is much harder for a lady or youngster to master. A Savage accu-trigger or marlin xs7 with the similar trigger might be a good place to start.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

My little man used his dad's 243 to drop his first deer last Thursday. He said he hardly noticed the recoil. He's barely 60 some pounds soaking wet and about the same height as your daughter. The rifle would be better suited to him if it had a youth stock but he managed the old "one shot and flop", using Hornady 95 grain (I think SSTs).


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Count me in the .243 club. I think its a great caliber for full grown men as well. More than enough for any whitetail deer in North America. As mentioned before, very accurate with little felt recoil. It's fun to shoot and will encourage good shooting fundamentals that will be carried over to larger calibers when needed. 

Last time I was at the range some guy was trying to sight in a 7mm Mag beside me. After one box of shells, he was flinching and spraying bullets all over the place and getting very frustrated about the gun's accuracy. Sad thing is, he was getting ready for a whitetail hunt and not a 300 yard plus shot on an Elk or Moose, which is where a 7mm Mag would come into to play imo. He beat up his shoulder and still wasn't sighted in correctly. Probably end up blowing some poor deer's guts out to run off and die a slow and painful death. 

I've heard all the arguments on it not being enough for raking or quartering away shots. Personally, I won't take marginal shots with any caliber. I feel I owe the deer the respect to take him as cleanly and quickly as possible. For me that means a caliber I know I shoot well, have practiced with, and taking a high percentage shot.


----------



## mongoose45 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would go with a .243 with a good trigger pull. Some of the new entry level guns have such a heavy trigger pull you almost get tunnel vision if you try to shoot them on a respiratory pause and aren't ready for it. If you go with a polymer stock, which is a good idea for our climate, make sure it has a good recoil pad. Or, if you love the rifle and it doesn't, have a 'smithy like me install one for you.


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the input. I think I found a 243 that I can barrow to let them shoot. The wife wants to try mine. I hunt with a 308. She wants to see if she can handle it. I guess we will give the 243 a try and see what they think. Again thanks guys for the help.


----------

